
Police blew up an innocent man’s house Too bad, court rules - onetimemanytime
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/police-blew-up-an-innocent-mans-house-in-search-of-an-armed-shoplifter-too-bad-court-rules/ar-AAJzs8t
======
paulrpotts
Reading the details, it _sounds_ like the court ruled on fairly narrow grounds
- that is, that the claim for compensation under "eminent domain" isn't
applicable to this situation. This doesn't _necessarily_ mean that there isn't
some other legal avenue open to claim compensation for this insanity. At
least, I hope it doesn't.

~~~
Cheyana
Excessive force maybe? Hundreds of thousands of dollars in damage to remove an
armed individual who shoplifted from Walmart sounds a bit much. This is the
kind of thing you see in movies where the hero gets chewed out in the
captain's office because he destroyed a city block just to get a low level
baddie.

That being said, I sure hope that Walmart got their shirt and two belts back.
Reminds me of the time the Mesa AZ PD sent up a helicopter to locate a suspect
in the area who fled a restaurant after breaking in and stealing...a pint of
ice cream. They stated at the end of the news article that the ice cream was
recovered.

